# yamaha fg 335



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

hello i saw an old beat up yamaha at music store a while back,it was pretty beat up and did not look very perty.I played just for the hell of it and was reasonably surprised.The model number was fg-335.The guy was asking $200 but it was in bad shape.Does anybody know about these guitars and how much they are worth?Im thinking about buying this relic,it was very well built with alot of dings but thats about it.


----------



## GuitarPix (Jan 11, 2007)

You might check these reviews at harmony central. $200 seems a bit high, especially for its condition. But, might be worth doing some negotiating.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

go here, type in fg335 and see whats what...



http://www.yamaha.com/apps/guitararchives/guitarchive2.asp


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

thanks sneakypete,it used to sell at $193 us!Thats not to bad but considering what the music store is selling it for i should try some negotiating.


----------

